# Deducting tolls for taxes?



## Uberx24 (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm confuse on how tolls work for tax purposes, I have EzPass and i know every time I use it, Uber reimburse me for them, but when i get the 1099 would tolls appear as income from Uber or they can be use as a deduction? Can someone please explain!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't see how tolls would ever appear as income. I would think if they are reimbursed you would not deduct them. You would only deduct any that you had to pay when a pax was not in the car.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I believe you deduct them from Uber's gross shown on the 1099k, along with booking fees and commissions.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I believe you deduct them from Uber's gross shown on the 1099k, along with booking fees and commissions.
> Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


Does Uber track all your tolls while you are online? Even without a pax in the car?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> Does Uber track all your tolls while you are online? Even without a pax in the car?


Sorry, IDK.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Does Uber track all your tolls while you are online? Even without a pax in the car?


No they only track and account for what they pay you.

the tolls are both revenue and a deduction.

should be a zero net loss/gain on your income.d


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> No they only track and account for what they pay you.
> 
> the tolls are both revenue and a deduction.
> 
> should be a zero net loss/gain on your income.d


If a pax pays them you should not take the loss deduction but if you have to pay them to get back from a ride wouldn't thy be a loss and deductible?


----------

